# The Smell Of Tubes Burning ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

If I'm out shooting I will notice my 3060 or 5/16OD tubes smell like they are burning ? No it is not the internal treatment, as this has happened way before I started that. It happened when I was shooting smaller tubes too.

Do any of you get that smell or know the reason for it. I have checked for wear marks and ? and don't see anything that could cause that smell,

I shoot OTT, but I do twist the pouch, could that be it ? I have had very good luck with twisting and tweaking the pouch and have had no issues with that style.

I would just like to know ?

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Will

I'm not being sarcastic it just seems you are so focused on everything about the shooting except the important part of being out shooting and enjoying yourself it's supposed to be a relaxing and fun sport or hobby ,the bands are cheap so is almost everything about the sport how often do you just go out and shoot just to do it and have fun,instead of shoot collect data shoot cram the numbers,trust me i said to you before it's great you are putting all this information down because people will and do benefit from all this work you do with elastic stretching percentages and the weight of one kind of ammo how it performs with this type of tube and how many feet per second you get at what temperature and the amount of energy you get with this amount of weight,that information is very important and you are definitely helping further the sport so please don't think i'm being a smart a55 or a jerk ,but sometimes you need to just go out and shoot for the joy of killing cans or breaking windows out of the abandoned houses out in the desert where you live,because it would be a shame to lose a guy like you in this sport because you get burned out because in all this number crunching and data collecting you forgot to have fun,you know what i mean

your forum buddy

Ron


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Burning?!?!?! Sweet Jesus, man!

You know.... Mr. Ron has quite the potent point.. Even if the science of the thing is your primary interest, Im going to agree with the big bird wholeheartedly here.. Go play, MR.Burt! That aroma, for all we know, could be an early indicator of a violent spontaneous human cumbustion!

Of course, I tease.... But I do think you might benefit from stepping back away from the smoke and intensity a while, and just having yourself a good shoot.. Or as Ron might say, A HOOT!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Lee Silva said:


> Burning?!?!?! Sweet Jesus, man!
> 
> You know.... Mr. Ron has quite the potent point.. Even if the science of the thing is your primary interest, Im going to agree with the big bird wholeheartedly here.. Go play, MR.Burt! That aroma, for all we know, could be an early indicator of a violent spontaneous human cumbustion!
> 
> Of course, I tease.... But I do think you might benefit from stepping back away from the smoke and intensity a while, and just having yourself a good shoot.. Or as Ron might say, A HOOT!


Lee i love your sense of humor and your outlook on life i have said it before you are one cool dude especially for a guy who works so close to fire :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well as a 71 year old coot I would say Wll you have done a outstanding work with all the data you have done for the member's on this forum to benifet

from..That is all very well important.....But like big Ron & Lee have stated I think & agree with them..Hey my friend just go shoot & have a great time

be that kid again..,,Yeah I am old man now..But this just shooting pop cans is my out let every day for great fun & keeps my very active.....

took me a lot if practice practice practice to be able to shoot very well now Say maybe 5 miss's out of 50 shots fired.....

I had to start all over again as due to health issue's~ as in very little use of 1 arm being very weak..with the aid of elastic's I have built up my strength

to now able to pull 14# pounds....But I shoot about 8# pounds very well.......So My friend just go have a good time..You got all the numbers

& data you need for the style you are shooting......So it is now just play time..Best to you..May Your Ammo Fly Straight....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

bigron said:


> Will
> 
> I'm not being sarcastic it just seems you are so focused on everything about the shooting except the important part of being out shooting and enjoying yourself it's supposed to be a relaxing and fun sport or hobby ,the bands are cheap so is almost everything about the sport how often do you just go out and shoot just to do it and have fun,instead of shoot collect data shoot cram the numbers,trust me i said to you before it's great you are putting all this information down because people will and do benefit from all this work you do with elastic stretching percentages and the weight of one kind of ammo how it performs with this type of tube and how many feet per second you get at what temperature and the amount of energy you get with this amount of weight,that information is very important and you are definitely helping further the sport so please don't think i'm being a smart a55 or a jerk ,but sometimes you need to just go out and shoot for the joy of killing cans or breaking windows out of the abandoned houses out in the desert where you live,because it would be a shame to lose a guy like you in this sport because you get burned out because in all this number crunching and data collecting you forgot to have fun,you know what i mean
> 
> ...





Lee Silva said:


> Burning?!?!?! Sweet Jesus, man!
> 
> You know.... Mr. Ron has quite the potent point.. Even if the science of the thing is your primary interest, Im going to agree with the big bird wholeheartedly here.. Go play, MR.Burt! That aroma, for all we know, could be an early indicator of a violent spontaneous human cumbustion!
> 
> Of course, I tease.... But I do think you might benefit from stepping back away from the smoke and intensity a while, and just having yourself a good shoot.. Or as Ron might say, A HOOT!





bigron said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > Burning?!?!?! Sweet Jesus, man!
> ...





oldmiser said:


> Well as a 71 year old coot I would say Wll you have done a outstanding work with all the data you have done for the member's on this forum to benifet
> 
> from..That is all very well important.....But like big Ron & Lee have stated I think & agree with them..Hey my friend just go shoot & have a great time
> 
> ...


Hey guys,

Thank you all for your post !

I would like to say I'm a VERY analytical kind of guy and all the testing I do, for me is fun ! I get great joy in knowing what my sling is doing and that it is "performing top of its class" I'm EXTREMELY competitive in the things I do and for years shot international air pistol, along with other disciplines. I actually gave up air pistol/rifle shooting because of the stress I was putting on myself ..... man alive,

I was asked about my shooting years and years ago if I was having fun, my answer was "No, I'm practicing to win". I have lots of friends that enjoy shooting, just to shoot, I hate it, I shoot with a goal in mind, hunting or competition, that's it, but I will practice everyday if need be to improve myself. When I go the range to test a load or ? when I'm done, that's it, I don't stick around ..... actually I'll spend more time talking to everybody than shooting ;- )

As for having fun, I do, and the guys and gals at the office can tell you I'm a very, very funny guy .... and in reality the ONLY thing in life I take seriously is shooting, yes, to the point of extremes.

So I guess in closing I like all of your post and and I understand where you guys are coming from, but I am having fun and for me it is what keeps my interest going.

Again, thank you all for your comments, You guys are great.

wll

BTW: Lee, it could be spontaneous human combustion ...... LOL, LOL, LOL


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

As you stretch the tubes, they do heat up.

Could it be that at a microscopic level there actually is some burning going on, or perhaps enough heating to cause the smell?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nobodo said:


> As you stretch the tubes, they do heat up.
> 
> Could it be that at a microscopic level there actually is some burning going on, or perhaps enough heating to cause the smell?


Very well could be, unless like Lee said it is spontaneous human combustion because I'm so hot ..LOL, LOL, LOL

Getting serious, I thought that the graphite would stop that, but it has not, I wonder if it is friction within the cuffs, but no one else has had this issue ?

wll


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

I had a feeling that you'd say that! More power to you, friend! Should you ever find yourself wanting for a new direction to explore, or problem to solve,(regarding slingshots. Or anything, really). Hit me up!! I've got a headful of em!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

well i'm glad your a real cool guy i would hate to see you lose it one night and throw everything in the yard you know what i mean you have a good one :rofl:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

bigron said:


> well i'm glad your a real cool guy i would hate to see you lose it one night and throw everything in the yard you know what i mean you have a good one :rofl:


You did not see me last night, LOL, LOL, LOL

Take care buddy,

wll


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

You will let us know when you figure out what the he[['s on fire, won't you? :uhoh:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> You will let us know when you figure out what the he[['s on fire, won't you? :uhoh:


Lee, I think it is the tubes rubbing against each other when I release, the twisting of the pouch and a 38" draw may have something to do with it.

This weekend I'm going to shoot not twisting the pouch and see what happens.

wll


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

my guess- since they are still somewhat new, its the heat friction that rubber produces when its warmed up by stretching it. just like tires on a hot stretch of cement or just sitting parked in the sun. im sure youve smelled that "burnt" stench before living in the high desert.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Stretching natural rubber seems to erupt a smell of hot rubber chiefly because stretching the bands heats them up, hence the pungent odor of hot rubber. Or perhaps I forgot to use my roll on deoderant? Rubber smoke would not be in the air tho...just the smell.

I am asked at parties constantly if I would like a smoke. My reply of course is that I don't smoke and never did and never will. "You don't even smoke after sex?" they ask. My reply...I dunno. I never looked down to check. Nor have I ever noted smoke coming from my bands.

chuck


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Susi said:


> Stretching natural rubber seems to erupt a smell of hot rubber chiefly because stretching the bands heats them up, hence the pungent odor of hot rubber. Or perhaps I forgot to use my roll on deoderant? Rubber smoke would not be in the air tho...just the smell.
> 
> I am asked at parties constantly if I would like a smoke. My reply of course is that I don't smoke and never did and never will. *"You don't even smoke after sex?" they ask*. * My reply...I dunno. I never looked down to check.* Nor have I ever noted smoke coming from my bands.
> 
> chuck


Very, very funny, LOL, LOL

wll


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Susi said:


> Stretching natural rubber seems to erupt a smell of hot rubber chiefly because stretching the bands heats them up, hence the pungent odor of hot rubber. Or perhaps I forgot to use my roll on deoderant? Rubber smoke would not be in the air tho...just the smell.
> 
> I am asked at parties constantly if I would like a smoke. My reply of course is that I don't smoke and never did and never will. "You don't even smoke after sex?" they ask. My reply...I dunno. I never looked down to check. Nor have I ever noted smoke coming from my bands.
> 
> chuck


.....never mind... It was kinda nasty.... Dang you,Chuck! hehehe.. Always right there to encourage a dirty mind.... hehehe


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Imperial said:


> my guess- since they are still somewhat new, its the heat friction that rubber produces when its warmed up by stretching it. just like tires on a hot stretch of cement or just sitting parked in the sun. im sure youve smelled that "burnt" stench before living in the high desert.


Makes good sense


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Susi....LMAO, that was good don't care who ya are..... anyway back to business, Wll , there's nothing better then the smell of new tires.

ya don't ask me why.............. but as far as the tubes smell can't help ya there :iono: but keep up the good work, always enjoy your views

now I'll be more in tune to smelling my tubes,


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

" I actually gave up air pistol/rifle shooting because of the stress I was putting on myself ..... man alive" ... Which justifies what BigRon was worrying about that might happen to you here. Remember: "Wherever you go, there you are."


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Dayhiker said:


> " I actually gave up air pistol/rifle shooting because of the stress I was putting on myself ..... man alive" ... Which justifies what BigRon was worrying about that might happen to you here. Remember: "Wherever you go, there you are."


Not the same type of thing at all, completely different. Your are in competition with x amount of others trying to make the state team or ? .. WAAAAY different.

The testing for me is fun, I got to tell you, If all I could do was shoot cans .... I would have never got into sling shots as a kid at all, and would definitely not care about them at all today. I greatly admire the guys and gals that can do this and hit time after time after time, but it is not me at at all. I'm interested in the hunting and what forks are using for that purpose as that is what I used a slingshot for as a kid. I do go out and field shoot but it is at different targets at all different ranges, like archery stump shooting, that is fun for me.

Every body has different things that interest them in a sport. I'm excited to see how the new green Dub Dub tubing does with the weights I have this week. If there was a slingshot tournament here in California I might go just to see what was going on and check out the different slings and configurations, not to shoot it.

Dayhiker, I do appreciate your concern and others so please don't take this post wrong.

Thank you,

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> If I'm out shooting I will notice my 3060 or 5/16OD tubes smell like they are burning ? No it is not the internal treatment, as this has happened way before I started that. It happened when I was shooting smaller tubes too.
> 
> Do any of you get that smell or know the reason for it. I have checked for wear marks and ? and don't see anything that could cause that smell,
> 
> ...


Well after a couple of days of shooting and NOT turning the pouch on my OTT Stealth Fighter (Daisy F-16) I have no burnt rubber smell ! The tubes must have been rubbing together and causing a lot of heat ?

In addition, by not twisting I seem to be able to pull a little further back, maybe it is the physics of the muscular and bone structure in my pulling arm I don't know, but I've I gained about a 1 1/2 to 2 inches. --- *Ron, don't say anything* *;- )*

As a side note, at longer ranges 40+ yds I could see my ammo curving to the left --- I hold the sling in my rt hand and the pouch in my left, twisting the pouch towards my body.... it does not do that now !

I'm very enthused about all the stuff I have been learning lately.

wll


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wll said:


> In addition, by not twisting I seem to be able to pull a little further back, maybe it is the physics of the muscular and bone structure in my pulling arm I don't know, but I've I gained about a 1 1/2 to 2 inches. --- *Ron, don't say anything* *;- )*
> 
> wll


You'd think every guy would've learned that around age 16 . . .


----------

